# McCary Honey bee farm



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Has anyone had recent experience ordering queens from GC McCary? I used to order cordovan queens from him as he had good queens at a good price, but on time delivery was a problem.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Beemaninsa said:


> Has anyone had recent experience ordering queens from GC McCary? I used to order cordovan queens from him as he had good queens at a good price, but on time delivery was a problem.



Read my "What do you think" post the queens I got ( in a round about way ) were from McCary, so one has been superceded


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Super guy, I have gotten great packages from him several years ago. They were super gentle, beautiful color, the stock was great. The delivery was not so great. He had some employee help issues that delayed everything. I cannot blame him for that, but you can get good or bad queens from anyone, that is mother nature.

I had good experience with Mr. Mcary. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I had good experience with Mr. Mcary. 

Exactly the opposite of what I had.


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

I remember all the trouble you had. If I recall you never got your packages.

I think the biggest problem was broken promises.

Just what I remember.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Where is this McCary Farm located?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

here's a link for his location
http://www.msstate.edu/entomology/Beekeeping/producers.htm


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I suspected so, he is in Bucatunna, MS about a 45 min drive from me. He is the one that I went and picked up my 2 packages from at the end of March. In talking with him, my impression was his primary focus is the large orders and the few orders he gets locally. He had two orders (600 and 400 packages) that were picked up and carried out of state around the time I got my two packages. Don't know how many other big orders he had, I talked to him for a few minutes when I did my pickup. His family has been raising and selling bees for 70+ years, he is third generation beekeeper. Seemed like a very nice person, somewhat overloaded with his short term shipping schedule.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Your right*



thesurveyor said:


> I remember all the trouble you had. If I recall you never got your packages.
> 
> I think the biggest problem was broken promises.
> 
> Just what I remember.



I think what bothered me the most was that I placed my order on the second of January and saw that members here were getting their packages and they placed their orders much later. That coupled with the fact that he kept promising me that he would ship the following week on four separate occasions and never did ship.

So he can have his big clients, pick and choose his small customers, and lie to whomever he pleases, it just won't be to me.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> That coupled with the fact that he kept promising me that he would ship the following week on four separate occasions and never did ship.


That is not a good way to treat a customer. What ever his reason was for not shipping, he should have told you up front.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks all. Supports what I thought. Ill keep looking for a reasonably priced fall cordovan supplier.


----------



## crownhoney (Oct 26, 2002)

Ya'll just have patience with Mr. McCary. He's getting pretty old and not in the best health of his life. He's trying to teach everything to his grandson , who wants to take over, but that can't be done over night. I don't place large orders with him, but he still treats me pretty good.


----------

